# 9 week old humper?



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok, so Murphy just been playin with my brother and then climbed up his arm and began givin it the old John Travolta!

Is this the something to be worried about?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha nooo! Don't worry, I remember Ralph doing this at a very young age. They get excited when playing and it's just natural for them to do this, we just stopped play & discouraged it. He's never really been a humper.......until now


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha nooo! Don't worry, I remember Ralph doing this at a very young age. They get excited when playing and it's just natural for them to do this, we just stopped play & discouraged it. He's never really been a humper.......until now



Um Tracey, um, need I remind you what's been going on for the past couple of weeks. Ha!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was a major humper, he humped everyone in puppy class and didn't care which end. Telling him off made him worse. The day he got fixed he turned into a perfect gentleman and never humped again! Phew!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Um Tracey, um, need I remind you what's been going on for the past couple of weeks. Ha!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha that's why I said until now 
It's been 2 whole weeks and they've been at it, it's been hard work! I think we are just coming out of the other side now. Ruby has had her first off lead run today.
Dirty dogs!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Now we know where the phrase comes from. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

